# 2012 Cruze to scrap or not to scrap



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What country are you in?
How many miles on your car?

Rob


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Depending on where you are most dealers should offer warranty on parts, sometimes up to 1 year depending on new or reman. parts? Especially if it's only been 3 months and they were last to tamper with it. Could be something they did? Check the invoice for exactly what was done and warranty info should be on there somewhere too.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe on that year car, if the turbo goes, the oil line is supposed to be replaced too - with a updated one that has insulation. Or, at the very least tested for good flow. Otherwise the new turbo will die of oil starvation.

I'm curious as to what else he found, since a bad turbo would certainly cause a number of those issues. The one most concerning is the oil pressure light. If not a faulty sensor, it could spell bad news for the engine.


----------



## Poscruze (Mar 13, 2020)

I had the same issue with my 2014 cruze dealer told me I needed a new engine at a cost of$8000.00 they offered me $200.00 trade in I fixed it for under $800.00 car is running fine .Thanks to Austin at etch 2 performance in Elnora Indiana.


----------

